# Bimmerfest '00 registration



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Bimmerfest 00 registration thread... still exists on my web server.

http://www.linquist.net/cars/bmw/gathering/Messages/4.html

I found that amusing


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Good one Kris! 

Btw, recognize the guy with the crutches in the middle of this pic?

:eeps:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Looks like the same guy in this pic, a month before that Bimmerfest pic was taken:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Is that "Ponch" writing up the report??


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Is that "Ponch" writing up the report??


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

A real Beemer.


----------

